# Sinumerik 840D - Bedienoberfläche ergänzen



## AlexTh (27 Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Wie man dem Titel bereits entnehmen kann möchte ich gerne die Bedienoberfläche an Sinumerik 840D Steuerungen ergänzen. Vorneweg möchte ich sagen, dass ich die Handbücher BE1 und BE2 besitze und bereits auch grob studiert habe.

Trotz allem verstehe ich eins nicht, wo erstelle ich die notwendige .com-Datei und wie rufe ich sie auf? In der Anleitung ist zwar beschrieben wie man einen Maskenaufruf macht, jedoch nur für eine Verzweigung in einer bereits erstellten Maske. Vielleicht habe ich es auch nicht richtig verstanden 

Ich möchte eigentlich nur die Futterspannung einer Drehmaschine überwachen und dabei einen Sollwert eingeben und einen Istwert ablesen können. Momentan geschieht diese Überwachung nur über den PLC-Status der Maschine.




Beispiel (die Werte sind frei erfunden):

Zustand Spannfutter
Spannwert aktuell
Spannwert neu
geöffnet
360
geschlossen
200
...
aktuell
257
keine Eingabe


----------



## DauYing (27 Februar 2014)

Hi, gib mal mehr Infos. Hmi Advanced oder Operate? Software Stand? Usw 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike (27 Februar 2014)

DauYing schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk



Warum in Gottes Namen muss jeder angeben wie toll er ins Netz geht? 
Ich habe weiße Brieftauben zum übertragen von hier. 

@TE: Du kannst mit dem OEM Paket dir eine Seite erstellen und dann die notwendigen Variablen visualisieren.
Sonst musst würde ich beim Lieferanten nachfragen, ob es nicht schon eine Anwendung gibt.
Wenn es mit den Bordmitteln sein soll, dann wäre es hilfreich ob eine PCU oder noch eine MMC und welche Software installiert ist. 


bike


----------



## AlexTh (27 Februar 2014)

Ich arbeite mit HMI Advanced auf einer PCU50, den SW-Stand kann ich euch erst morgen mitteilen, wenn ich wieder in der Firma bin.

In den Handbüchern wird eigentlich gar nicht so sehr auf den SW-Stand eingegangen, deswegen dachte ich er wäre unerheblich.


----------



## DauYing (27 Februar 2014)

Du musst die richtige Doc On Cd haben. Wichtig ist eigentlich immer der Einstiegs Softkey. Rest ist Fleiß. Haben gerade erst so was gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Februar 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Warum in Gottes Namen muss jeder angeben wie toll er ins Netz geht?
> Ich habe weiße Brieftauben zum übertragen von hier.



Er hat bestimmt noch nicht den Schalter für die Signatur entdeckt.


----------



## AlexTh (28 Februar 2014)

Das hat man nun davon, wenn man vorher nicht in den Schaltschrank schaut, man gibt falsche Infos weiter.

Es ist eine MMC103 mit der MMC-Version 04.04.16 verbaut.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (2 März 2014)

Bei der von dir angegebenen Versions Nummer bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es sich um Shop Mill handelt.
Gehen wir mal von HMI Advanced aus 

Als erstes must du entscheiden aus welchem Grundbild du in deine Maske einsteigen willst 

Beispiel:
Grundbild *Diagnose* -> Softkey nr.7 ist da frei Projektierungs Datei -> *DIAG.COM
*
Alles anderen Einstiege kannst du aus BE1 K6.2 rauslesen.

im Verzeichnis /../*CMA.DIR* legst du die Datei *DIAG.COM *an (alle anderen Masken Dateien auch in CMA.DIR ablegen)
leg auch im Verzeichnis COM.DIR eine Datei ERROR.COM an in ERROR.COM werden Fehler eingetragen aber nur wenn sie schon da ist 


Inhalt von DIAG.COM 
//S(Start) 
HS7=("Gedoens",ac7,se1) 
PRESS(HS7) 
;LM("Gedoens") -> Maske aufrufen 
LS(LEISTE1) -> Softkey leist umschalten
END_PRESS 
//END 

//S(LEISTE1)
HS1=("1.Gedoens",AC7,)
HS2=("2.Gedoens",AC7,SE1)
HS3=("3",AC7,SE1)
HS4=("4",AC7,SE1)
HS5=("5",AC7,SE1)
PRESS(HS2) 
LM("Gedoens1","Dateiname.EXT"); Dateiname nur wenn in anderer Datei die EXT kannst du frei Wählen
END_PRESS 
;
PRESS(HS1) 
LM("Gedoens2,"Gedoens2.txt") 
END_PRESS 
//END



//M(Gedoens/"Gedoens halt"/"Bild.BMP"///0,20/)
; 
DEF Variablen
DEF Variablen


//END  ;ende DIAG.COM

Datei Gedoens2.txt
//M(Gedoens2/"Gedoens halt"/"Bild.BMP"///0,20/)
.....
//END


----------



## DauYing (2 März 2014)

Ich denke bei dem Software Stand wird es nicht so einfach sein. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlexTh (2 März 2014)

Danke für die Antwort, ich werde es morgen einfach mal probieren.

Was ich halt noch nicht verstanden hatte war eigentlich: wie rufe ich eine Maske aus der Softkeyleiste des "Hauptmenüs" auf?

Beispiel:
Ich habe in der "regie.ini" bzw. "re_gr.ini" den Softkey HSK12 Futterspannung genannt.

Muss ich nun einfach eine .com-Datei erstellen die wie der Softkey heißt oder wie? Denn bei deinem Beispiel befindest du dich ja bereits in einer Maske, nämlich dem Grundbild Diagnose und die Festlegung, dass der Softkey dort ist geschieht doch über den Dateinamen "DIAG" oder?

Edit:
Im Prinzip will ich ja ein eigenes Grundbild erstellen...


----------



## AlexTh (3 März 2014)

Ich habe heute morgen einen Versuch gestartet und musste leider feststellen, dass es bei dieser MMC-Version nicht so "einfach" ist (vielleicht ist es sogar unmöglich, aber das weiß ich nicht).

Den Ordner CMA gibt es noch gar nicht auf der Maschine, lediglich cst.dir, clip.dir und com.dir.

Ich schaue nun mal ein paar Maschinen durch, vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo etwas ähnliches, denn dass es gar nicht geht will ich vorerst nicht glauben. Zu mal es Index Drehmaschinen gibt, die solche Aufrufe schon bei einer 840C drinne haben, aber Index hat halt auch einen sehr guten Draht zu Siemens...


----------



## bike (3 März 2014)

AlexTh schrieb:


> Zu mal es Index Drehmaschinen gibt, die solche Aufrufe schon bei einer 840C drinne haben, aber Index hat halt auch einen sehr guten Draht zu Siemens...



Das hat mit Index überhaupt nichts zu tun, ob und wie es funktioniert.
Und eine MMC103 und eine 840D ist eine völlig andere Welt als 840C.
Nicht nur S5 und S7 sondern auch das drumrum.
Ich denke du tust dir und deiner Firma was Gutes wenn du dir Hilfe von außen holst.

Sind es Drehautomaten von Gildemeister?


bike


----------



## AlexTh (3 März 2014)

Für eine bedienerfreundliche Oberfläche hat meine Firma nichts übrig, denn warum Geld ausgeben, wenn die Leute die Werte auch im PLC-Status eingeben können... Problem daran ist nur, dass man viele Einrichter und Bediener hat, die vorher nur an Mazatrol-, Heidenhain- oder Fanuc-Steuerungen gearbeitet haben und daher nicht immer sofort wissen, wie das noch gleich an einer Siemens-Steuerung war, und bevor mir irgendjemand ein falsches DBW anrührt, will ich das Ganze lieber so lösen.

Sicherlich ist es eine ganz andere Welt, aber ich wollte damit sagen, dass sogar auf einer DOS-basierten Maschine solche Möglichkeiten gegeben waren, also wird es bei einer Windows-basierten wohl ebenso der Fall sein. Ich glaube, ich muss meine Visual Basic Kenntnisse wieder auffrischen :-(

Nein, es handelt sich um Weisser Maschinen.


----------



## bike (3 März 2014)

Also ich habe nachgeschaut.
Das OEM Paket für die MMC bekomme ich nicht mehr unter WinXP zu laufen.
Noch weiß ich nicht wer schuld ist, ich oder das Programm.
Unsere Entwickler für die HMI hatten ein leichtes Lächeln auf den Lippen, als sie sahen was ich versuche.

Und die DOS Oberflächen waren besser als die ersten Win98 Oberflächen die bei dir laufen.


bike


----------



## DauYing (3 März 2014)

Ich hatte das auch mal probiert mit Software Stand 4 und Mmc 100.2.  Ich meine da musste man was in die Zyklen kopieren, habe es aber auch nicht hin bekommen. Bei Siemens wird dir da auch keiner helfen, die sagen einfach geht nicht... An der 840C wurde so was mit WS800 gemacht. War auch was ganz anderes... Vielleicht machst du einfach ein paar GUD Variablen. Die kannst auch noch schützen. 
Mit den Software Stand 4 wirst du sobald du Ersatzteile brauchst auch Probleme bekommen. Neue Messkreiskarten brauchen min. 6.3. bei unseren Ncu 570.2 geht das aber gar nicht mehr... Das ist immer eine Rattenschwanz...


----------



## bike (3 März 2014)

DauYing schrieb:


> Neue Messkreiskarten brauchen min. 6.3. bei unseren Ncu 570.2 geht das aber gar nicht mehr... Das ist immer eine Rattenschwanz...



Hallo Herr Siemens.
Schön, dass du auch erklärst Big$ weiß es nicht. 

Es gab für die MMC 100 auch ein OEM Paket für die Entwicklung von Applikationen die unter VB entwickelt wurden.
Doch bei Win98 wird es inzwischen eben sau schwer die Entwicklungsumgebung zum rennen zu bringen.
Eine Erweiterung ohne OEM Paket kann vermutlich kein Mensch mehr.
Denn nach fast 30 Jahren wird auch ohne Alterheimner es schwer sich an die Vorgehensweise zu erinnern.

Und es gibt immer noch genu Firmen, die die "alte" Hardware reparieren, denn immer das Neue einbauen bringt fast nichts, außer Verdruß. 


bike


----------



## AlexTh (3 März 2014)

Nutzt ihr eine virtuelle Maschine zum Testen?


----------



## bike (3 März 2014)

AlexTh schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr eine virtuelle Maschine zum Testen?



Nicht zum testen, denn was sollen wir testen, ohne Maschine?
Wir haben Maschinensimulationen, die aber auf eigenen Rechnern laufen.
Aber wie sollen wir die verschiedenen Entwicklungsumgebungen auf unseren Rechner installieren?
Wenn win95, Win98 oder NT dann geht das nur mit VMs.


bike


----------



## logiclinux (13 Oktober 2014)

Hallo an alle dies wissen
Wo finde ich oder muss ich die Error.com anlegen bei der 840D Solution line mit Operate Bedienoberfläche um diese zu ergänzen.
Ich fand es immer aufschlussreich was unter der HMI advanced operfläche in error.com erschien jetzt finde ich den pfad zu diesem logfile nicht mehr.
cma und o weiter ????.
Die alten zyklen laufen ja noch mit rückübersetzten jedoch bei neuen war es hilfreich den fehler angezeigt zu bekommen anstatt nur die meldung 
zyklus nich rückübersetzbar .
logiclinux


----------



## AlexTh (13 Oktober 2014)

Zitat von Peter Gedöns:


> leg auch im Verzeichnis COM.DIR eine Datei ERROR.COM an in ERROR.COM werden Fehler eingetragen aber nur wenn sie schon da ist



Grüße Alex


----------



## Peter Gedöns (13 Oktober 2014)

@Alex
das gilt nur für HMI Advanced

für Operate gilt 


ich lese mal aus 


SINUMERIK Integrate Run MyScreens (BE2) 
Programmierhandbuch, 03/2013, 6FC5397-1DP40-4AA1 


vor 

3.4 Fehlerbehandlung (Logbuch) 
Übersicht 
Wenn "Run MyScreens" beim Interpretieren der Projektierungsdateien Fehler erkennt, so 
werden diese in der ASCII-Datei easyscreen_log.txt abgelegt. Die Datei wird bei jedem 
Neustart der Bedienoberfläche gelöscht. 
Die Datei enthält folgende Informationen: 
● Bei welcher Aktion ein Fehler aufgetreten ist. 
● Die Zeilen- und Spaltennummer des ersten fehlerhaften Zeichens. 
● Die gesamte fehlerhafte Zeile der Projektierungsdatei. 


Ablage der easyscreen-log.txt 
Die Datei easyscreen_log.txt ist in folgendem Verzeichnis abgelegt: 
/user/sinumerik/hmi/log/


----------



## logiclinux (14 Oktober 2014)

erst mal danke für dei Antwort

beim programmieren an einer screen maske funtioniert dies auch und ich finde die fehlermeldungen in der easyscreen_log.txt 
jedoch habe ich das problem bei einer rückubersetztbaren compile cycle maske.
die maske geht nicht auf beim rück ubersetzten (pfeil rechts) und ich finde nich warum.
mit der meldung *die maske wurde nicht korrekt interpretiert *und *maske kann nicht angezeigt werden* kann ich nicht viel anfangen.
wie gesagt es landet nichts im easyscreen_log.txt
hat jemand eine idee


----------



## Peter Gedöns (14 Oktober 2014)

kannst du beim Programm schreiben den Zyklus über die Maske mit Daten füllen ?
wer hat den Compile Zyklus erstellt ? wo liegt die Masken Datei ? 
Sind im Programm die Zusatz Informationen vorhanden ?


----------



## Nitro-Haiza (8 März 2017)

Hallo,

ich wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread anlegen. Vielleicht klappt es ja auch hiermit.

1. Ich würde gerne meine Oberfläche ergänzen. Wir speichern in R-Parametern immer unsere Standzeiten der Platten ab. Wir haben 3 Bearbeitungsstationen -> in dem Fall dann auch 3 Kanäle. Wie bekomme ich es jetzt hin das mit die R-Parameter aus allen 3 Kanälen angezeigt  werden, gleichzeitig auf einer Seite!
Ich könnte mir nur noch vorstellen die Daten auf Globale R-Parameter umzustellen oder irgendwie von Kanalspezifisch in Global kopieren...

2. Kann ich Kreise oder quadrate darstellen? oder müsste ich ein Bitmap dafür erstellen? Eingang 0.0 ist da, grüner Kreis oder Quadrat ein.

Vielleicht hat ja auch schon jemand sowas gemacht.


----------



## burkhard6 (23 August 2017)

Hallo.
zu 1. Evtl. hilft  Dir die Schreibweise "/Channel/Parameter/R[1,x]" für Kanal 1 bzw "/Channel/Parameter/R[2,x]" für Kanal 2 (x = R-Parameter-Nummer).

Beschreibung Siemens:

/Channel/Parameter/R[u<Bereichsindex>, <Zeilenindex>]
<Bereichsindex> = Kanalnummer
<Zeilenindex> = R-Nummer

zu 2.
Hier eine Zeile mit 2 Bitmaps

DEF Cool_HSE_outside=    (B/* 0="\\led_grey.png", 1="\\led_green1.png"/ /, "Valve HSE outside    (M6-K16D)  M152"/wr1/ /"A16.0"/5,  56, 195/200,  56, 15, 15)

Wenn der Ausgang A16.0 "0"  ist, wird das Bitmap "led_grey.png angezeigt, bei Zustand "1" das Bitmap "led_green.png". 

Falls das mit den R-Parametern nicht geht, oder Du noch Fragen hast, kannst Du Dich ja melden.

Gruß
Burkhard


----------



## burkhard6 (23 August 2017)

Ergänzung zu 1.
Ich glaube, Du kannst die R-Parameter auch mit dem Befehl RNP("/Channel/Parameter/R[2,x]")  einlesen, falls die direkte Zuweisung nicht klappt.


----------

